
Meet The New Dropbox Desktop App - hemancuso
https://www.dropbox.com/features/new
======
phyrex
I don't want another social network or collaboration platform, I just wants
something that synchronizes files across machines :/

~~~
toomuchtodo
iCloud Files, OneDrive, Google Drive, SyncThing

SyncThing, being solid and open source (and not beholden to commercial
interests) would be my suggestion.

~~~
wodenokoto
I don’t know syncthing, but the other 3 I’m pretty sure are collaboration
platforms too.

------
s09dfhks
Smells like another desperate attempt to drum up users by adding something
their core die-hard userbase neither wants nor asked for

------
da_n
No mention of Linux I see, guess market too small to care. Seems to align with
the recent decision to weaken the supported filesystem sync options on Linux
as well. No real loss, as there are excellent open source alternatives
luckily.

~~~
Jas90X_
What do you recommend?

------
gumby
I don't really understand the point of a desktop app: for the desktop you want
filesystem integration, right? That was Dropbox's initial claim to fame.

I just installed the DB client on a new Mac and it is _very_ aggressive about
trying to trick me into enabling Accessibility access (i.e. full control of
the machine) and ghost files (ones that get faulted in when you read them) --
which I'd enable if they could still be indexed by Spotlight, a feature the
old Sherlock had.

~~~
skoskie
I just installed it on a new iMac today and gave it Accessibility access. Why
should I not have?

~~~
gumby
You just gave them the ability to control other apps, ch age the ui if other
apps, and do whatever you could with keyboard and mouse. Personally I don’t
trust a third part with that kind of insecure unconstrained capability.

Dropbox used to surreptitiously stick itself on that list without asking, but
Apple forced them to request explicitly. I think that was underhanded of DB
and I don’t trust them.

------
hostcontroller
My boss is using Dropbox for business-related and private stuff and is looking
for a comfortable way to encrypt the synced data on his machine. The best
thing I came up with was a VeraCrypt image for sensitive data, which he could
mount when needed. That could be problematic when he wants to access it on
mobile, though.

Does anyone know of a more accessible way that could solve this?

~~~
andsala
He could try Cryptomator ([https://cryptomator.org](https://cryptomator.org))
which has iOS and Android Apps and can sync over Dropbox.

The same service is also available trough Cyberduck and Mountain Duck
([https://cyberduck.io/cryptomator/](https://cyberduck.io/cryptomator/)).

~~~
hostcontroller
Cryptomator looks perfect, thank you so much!

------
mooman219
Has anyone tried it yet? Is it just yet another electron app? For something
that's just syncing files for me, I'm not sure if I want a heavy UI running
constantly.

------
Jas90X_
I just saw the announcement and don't really understand what they are trying
to do? I just need something that synchronizes my files across all my devices.
Am I missing something?

------
zaphirplane
A few stories down, dropbox relaunching as an enterprise collaboration

------
Jugurtha
Is it working on encrypted filesystems again? I stopped using Dropbox when
they dropped support but I'm curious.

~~~
mooman219
The FAQ mentions this doesn't affect syncing in any way so I would assume
that's unchanged.

